# Few Pots



## myingling (Aug 23, 2015)

Spun few pot calls up been all grunts for awhile lol

Flamed figured ash 3in copper glass ,,,matching dymond wood striker

little sound

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2015)

Really like the looks of the squirly black lines !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 23, 2015)

Really nice looking pot calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice work as usual and the sound is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 24, 2015)

Very Nice!Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks and sounds magnificent Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Suh-weeeeet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 24, 2015)

Like always-good looking and sounding!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 24, 2015)

Top shelf Mike. Looks almost as good as it sounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazing! How is the ash for stability and sound?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Call on the left takes the cake Mike. As usual your calls sound spot on Sir!!

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Aug 29, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Amazing! How is the ash for stability and sound?


 
seems be pretty stabile wood takes flame well don't move much ,,,,makes for good wood for calls ,,not to hard or soft ,,, I use few trees of ash a year for calls LOL couple more just got done up


----------



## daugher12 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks great!


----------

